# 6th girl confirmed



## coquis224

I just found out my 8th baby is yet another girl... I REALLY wanted a boy ... I have 2 boys but they are 12 and 14 and I was really young when I had them and didn't really do fun boy stuff with them like I should have... My last 5 have all been girls.... I'm trying to be positive because she already seems to have personality and was bouncing all over the place... I'm just envious because everyone around me is having boys...


----------



## kittylady

It's hard isn't it, we have 3 girls and after how I felt last time after finding out we decided to be team green this pregnancy as I don't want to go through it again and it doesn't seem to matter to me as much once baby is here.


----------



## coquis224

Excatly... I'm still kinda bummed but at the same time I already know what I'm getting myself into.. It's just really hard because EVERYONE around me is having boys.. (like 6 people!) My friends say we can trade (jokingly of course) but I would love to just have one more blue baby... But I know it's meant to be... I'm sure I will love her once she is here..it's just so hard with so many little divas in the house. Thank you for listening.. I was going to go team green but I'm too damn impatient.


----------



## kittylady

It's a really personal choice to find out xx A lot of my birth group are having boys and everyone I speak to tells me it would be nice if I had a boy. I want to avoid those people who tell me its a shame to keep having the same gender, it's like they aren't as important.


----------

